# A few questions about Heterometrus petersii



## Nandi (Nov 10, 2017)

Hi! I'm getting three baby H. petersii soon. I have a lot of T's but these will be my first scorpions. I've already read everything I found about them, but I'm still not sure about these.
1. The temperature in my house is 24-25 celsius, is it okay for them? Some care sheets say they need 30-32 degrees, some say room temperature is okay.
2. Can I keep these three together? If so, how big enclosure should I use? I don't know how small they are exactly, maybe moult 3-4.
3. Do they need something in the enclosure to molt? I heard some scorps need a bark to molt.
4. Do they stop eating before molting like T's do?

Thanks for the answers in advance!


----------



## FatherOfScorpions (Nov 10, 2017)

Nandi said:


> Hi! I'm getting three baby H. petersii soon. I have a lot of T's but these will be my first scorpions. I've already read everything I found about them, but I'm still not sure about these.
> 1. The temperature in my house is 24-25 celsius, is it okay for them? Some care sheets say they need 30-32 degrees, some say room temperature is okay.
> 2. Can I keep these three together? If so, how big enclosure should I use? I don't know how small they are exactly, maybe moult 3-4.
> 3. Do they need something in the enclosure to molt? I heard some scorps need a bark to molt.
> ...


1. Temps should be anywhere between 22-30 Celsius. I like to keep mine a bit on the warmer side (25-26 Celsius)
2. Yes, they are communal. Provide plenty of hides and keep well fed and you shouldn't have any problems. Since they are sub-adults a 10 gallon tank would work fine, allowing them a good chance to catch prey and still have enough room to explore. But as they mature into adults a 20 gallon tank or even larger would be advisable. Floor space is really the most important thing and deep substrate (4-6in.) for them to burrow.
3. The _H.Petersii _does not need bark to molt. They will molt in an open area. During a molt they do become vulnerable to attack so just keep an eye on them, but do not disturb them during a molt.
4. Yes they will stop eating several weeks prior to molting. It's pretty easy to determine when one is pre-molt because it will look pretty fat and the mesosoma will begin to spread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FatherOfScorpions (Nov 10, 2017)

Here is an image of one of my 4th instar pre-molt _H.Petersii_. Had two that just molted into 5th instar earlier this week.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nandi (Nov 10, 2017)

Thanks for the answers, helped me so much!
What do you mean by "sub-adults"? I'm getting babies, they are very young. I have 39x28cm Ikea boxes, is it okay for the 3 babies? Of course, when they get larger, I'll rehouse them.
And one more question I haven't found the answer. Do male scorps have shorter lifespan than females like tarantulas?


----------



## FatherOfScorpions (Nov 10, 2017)

Oh ok, I was quoting your statement; "I don't know how small they are exactly, maybe moult 3-4."

...and thought you were getting 3/4 instar scorps which are considered "sub-adults" or juvenile scorpions.
But yeah if they are scorplings/babies then your 39x28cm enclosure will work perfect.

As far as the lifespan difference between males and females, I have not read or heard anything that suggests that males have shorter lifespans than females. Might be true, just not sure on that though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nandi (Nov 10, 2017)

Thank you man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FatherOfScorpions (Nov 10, 2017)

No problem, glad to help out. Goodluck with your new scorps!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MatisIsLoveMantisIsLyf (Nov 11, 2017)

I House mine in a 36x27x27 box. Single male, 1 hide, 20-30 degrees C, and a water dish. You shouldnt add real wood hides because it will grow mold very easily.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## darkness975 (Nov 11, 2017)

Nandi said:


> Do male scorps have shorter lifespan than females like tarantulas?


No


----------

